# Best Netbook under 15,000 Rs.



## power_8383 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello guys,
I want to buy a netbook, but running on a very tight budget. 
I do not have much expectations from a netbook of this price range.

I will be using this netbook just to teach my family members, 'How to use computer ?, internet ? etc.' 
But still that notebook should have a good battery backup and a good processor.

So please suggest me the best possible netbook available in this price range.

Thank you.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 24, 2012)

Go for Acer aspire series. This one is better config wise.
I have personally used the atom one (aspire happy2), it was working pretty fine. You can try out them.


----------



## power_8383 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, but it isn't under 15,000 Rs.


----------



## gcbeldar (Feb 24, 2012)

Asus 1015PX-BLK053W Rs. 14k


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 25, 2012)

power_8383 said:


> Thanks for your reply, but it isn't under 15,000 Rs.



It would be for 16k max I think.


----------



## power_8383 (Feb 25, 2012)

16k ko kahi mila to yahi le lunga.



gcbeldar said:


> Asus 1015PX-BLK053W Rs. 14k



It was in my preferences but Asus will be hard to find here. 



dashing.sujay said:


> It would be for 16k max I think.



16k ko kahi mila to yahi le lunga.


----------



## gcbeldar (Feb 25, 2012)

It may cost Rs. 300 extra for shipping


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 25, 2012)

get the Asus netbook from flipkart. no carrying charge  also get 2Gb DDR3 laptop stick for 0.7k


----------



## power_8383 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for your replies guys.
What do you think about Asus 1011PX ?

And what about IdeaPad S10-3C 59-051326 ?


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 26, 2012)

Asus 1015PX-BLK053W is the best under Rs15k.

Asus 1011PX and Ideapad are based on Atom N455, while Asus 1015PX is based on Atom N570.

N570 > N455


----------



## power_8383 (Feb 27, 2012)

Getting Asus 1015px for Rs. 14800 from a local dealer. (with USB mouse & netbook sleeve as freebies.) 
Going for it.


----------



## power_8383 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello guys,
I have bought Asus 1015px yesterday, but I am unable to install Win XP into it through bootable pen drive.
I have tried every possible thing, like Ultra ISO, PeToUSB, WinToFlash, nLite etc. 

The error message I'm getting with ultraISO method is "INF file txtsetup.sif is corrupt or missing, status 18. Setup cannot continue Press any key to exit".


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 1, 2012)

power_8383 said:


> Hello guys,
> I have bought Asus 1015px yesterday, but I am unable to install Win XP into it through bootable pen drive.
> I have tried every possible thing, like Ultra ISO, PeToUSB, WinToFlash, nLite etc.
> 
> The error message I'm getting with ultraISO method is "INF file txtsetup.sif is corrupt or missing, status 18. Setup cannot continue Press any key to exit".



I have once did PeToUSB method and it worked well. May be either you're missing something or your setup files are corrupt.


----------



## power_8383 (Mar 1, 2012)

Installed XP with external DVD writer.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 1, 2012)

That's like a good boy 

Closing.


----------

